# Nato Navitimer



## jaseyjase (Feb 8, 2016)

Newbie saying gday 

Purchased my navitimer about 4 years ago and recently decided i wanted to dress it down a little to better suit how i dress the majority of the time when i wear it

Picking the right colour i found was the biggest challenge, a heap of googling showed me any colour strap would look good on a black face, but with the navi's big white face its a little more tricky.

I ended up coming across an 'olive khaki' coloured strap which i think works well, it almost matches the 'B' insignia on the face.

Pretty stoked how it turned out, and even better i love wearing it even more! I appreciate it isnt to everyones taste though

Anyway, some pics ;-)


----------



## jwalke (Oct 8, 2015)

Looks great on that strap! Thanks for sharing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## helderberg (Mar 4, 2007)

To be honest, I have never been a fan of the NATO straps but that looks cool. Thanks for the post.
Frank.


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

helderberg said:


> To be honest, I have never been a fan of the NATO straps but that looks cool. Thanks for the post.
> Frank.


I will echo Frank's thoughts exactly here so there are at least two of us who may be becoming fans. 
Best,
Ron


----------



## Brice (Apr 9, 2007)

I must say that looks quite good !









Just like Frank and Ron, I've never considered sporting Navi on NATO strap.
Until last year: I had to wait many weeks a lizard strap for a recently bought vintage Navi 809.
And decided to try an olive NATO strap... 



















Cheers,
Brice


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

Brice said:


>


 And _*NOW*_ I'm convinced! 
Best,
Ron


----------



## jaseyjase (Feb 8, 2016)

Brice that looks great! certainly with the black face you will have more options to choose from that would look good!


----------



## BurtReynolds (Jan 24, 2016)

looks sweet. I have the same watch but haven't taken it off the bracelet yet. I did buy the light brown leather straps from breitling since the bracelet is sooo polished and shiny. Wish I would have just done this, probably would have saved a fortune and it looks more casual than leather even.


----------



## almondramanrao (Sep 23, 2015)

looks awesome not a huge fan of the strap but the dial is a winner for sure


----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

Often I use mine with a leather nato




























But I have used other options
































































Regards
Gustavo


----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

Brice said:


> I must say that looks quite good !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love that combo. The Cossie looks stunning!

Regards
Gustavo


----------



## pugger (Dec 29, 2010)

Didn't think the nato would suit but looks good. Got met looking for some now!


----------



## jaseyjase (Feb 8, 2016)

^ great example of how versatile black is!


----------



## Triggers Broom (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## mattm840 (Mar 10, 2010)

OP, I really like the look of that. Thanks for sharing. Inspiration to change up the strap on my white face Breitling. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)

I like my 806 on nato too :


----------



## H-perry (Aug 20, 2016)

Looks absolutely fantastic.


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

Great post, and surprised how good the navi looks on a variety of nato colors. nice.


----------



## fighter (Nov 16, 2006)

Gustavo: The Forest green canvas strap looks amazing... Thanks for sharing!

Does anyone know where this is sold?

rgds
lars

Regards
Gustavo[/QUOTE]


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

Regards
Gustavo


----------



## socciomz (Aug 7, 2015)

Never quite realized how good the older ones look on NATO. The cosmonaute on green with the double plain logo is Unbelievable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triggers Broom (Jul 24, 2016)

Looks good to me.

I paired my Montbrilliant up with a rubber Nato.


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)

Such a beauty !


----------

